
Fractal Fantasy – WebGL and Three.js demos - javiercr
https://fractalfantasy.net/
======
vosper
I don't think my Macbook Pro has gone from cool to hot so quickly. Nice
graphics, though!

------
G4BB3R
What is this music genre?

~~~
javiercr
Music genres are hard. I guess you can say is electronic music in general, or
maybe ambient. One of the authors, Sinjin Hawke , is also known for producing
"Wolves" for Kanye West

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinjin_Hawke](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinjin_Hawke)

